# FEATURE REQUEST: Closed Caption on Mute



## Scooters (Mar 15, 2003)

How about a "Closed Caption on Mute" option. 

When enabled.. Captioning would appear whenever the "Mute" button was "ON". 

I've had a couple of TVs with this feature. It is handy when the phone rings and you still want to keep track of the live program. 

Yes, I know it is a DVR, and Yes I know that the whole purpose is to rewind and play again. However, there are times when this would be handy. 

Should not be a biggie to program.


----------



## reedl (May 10, 2002)

The problem is that the 921 does not "mute" at all (that I know about), so how would it know when the audio receiver or TV is muted?

Reedl


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Ditto, it can't tell when you mute...

The only outputs that a TV can use its own captions are on the Coax and Composite.

I'm surprised they weren't required to have captioning on HD imputs since the programs are being required to carry CC


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

BFG said:


> Ditto, it can't tell when you mute...
> 
> The only outputs that a TV can use its own captions are on the Coax and Composite.
> 
> I'm surprised they weren't required to have captioning on HD imputs since the programs are being required to carry CC


Yes, lets have CC on Mute. There are so many things that we can use and modify under Preference, Closed Captions (4,6) but nothing for the simple Mute. Interesting, perhaps an oversite?


----------



## Scooters (Mar 15, 2003)

Egad, you are right. We are not muting the 921 audio output, just that of the TV or Amp. 

There were so many Caption choices, I never gave it a second thought before posting.

Or as Gomer Pyle would say....
gggaallllllliiieeeee


----------

